
Sony Pictures to Bring Premium 4k Movies to PCs Using Intel 7th Gen Processors - wpBenny
http://www.wirelessinsider.co/topics/sony-pictures-to-bring-premium-4k-movies-to-pcs-using-intel-7th-gen-processors/
======
mtgx
In other words, they only trust Kaby Lake's DRM?

